# Security Alarms



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,
We are picking up our first RV tomorrow and the insurance company has said that we have to fit a Cat 2 immobiliser. While we are at it I intend to have a Cat 1 Alarm fitted. Can anybody recommend a system? I require a system that will let me have it armed while we sleep in the RV as we intend to do mainly wild camping rather than using sites. I have looked at the Van Bitz on the web. It seems ideal but very expensive. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi patspiercing

Welcome to the site, obviously you're just on the learning curve where you discover that buying the van is only the start of your expenses!
Firstly, if your vehicle is fairly recent manufacture it probably has a manufacturers immobiliser fitted anyway and if not aftermarket immobilisers are fairly cheap. As for alarms, I agree with you that the Vanbitz one is comprehensive but overpriced. If you're capable you could adapt any car alarm that has an auxiliary circuit by wiring proximity switches into that circuit. You can then fit these switches onto the living area doors and lockers etc. as you wish. This appears to be what Vanbitz do. I'm just about to try this method as soon as the new alarm arrives so I'll let you know how I go on. Some insurers will give you a small discount for a Thatcham alarm but in my experience it's far from generous and doesn't warrant the expense of having one fitted.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
All the insurance companies I had quotes from insisted on a Cat 2 alarm. When I checked with the RV dealer he assured me it had one fitted as standard. 
I had to provide the make and model as a condition of the policy not for a discount. 
This may be a requirement with all insurance companies when it's an RV.
Mine is a Clifford Arrow fitted by the manufacturer. 

Jim


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We had a Cobra (Cat 1) fitted to our 27ft MH covering all lockers (3), house and van doors.
It comes with a separate immobliser to that that comes with the van.

When fully armed there is 2 small black marble type sensors just inside the cab area facing the rear which creates a RF bubble so anything moving inside gets picked up.

But you can turn the bubble off while your in the van and only have the external hatches and doors armed

Cost, about £550

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi patspiercing
Firstly let me say welcome to the site and to the wonderful world of RVing.

We had the same request from our insurers when we recently picked up our Rockwood.
I contacted a company called Audio 4 Less, telephone 0845 644 2797, they quoted me a Cobra 3193 alarm (with immobiliser) for £159.99 fitted. This is not a Cat 1 system but they also sell other, more comprehensive systems as well. We went ahead and arranged the home installation and when the fitter arrived (less than a week after we called) he did a great job and we have the same functionality as Bertha in as much as we can isolate the internal ultra sonic movement sensors and just leave the coach door and immobiliser active when we are inside the RV. I asked the installer about doing the lockers, of which we have plenty, and he said I would need to rebook it for another day and the company would price this also. We haven't done this yet Shhhhh.....
We now comply with our insurance and have piece of mind for a really good price. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Keith


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I had a complete system fitted including tracker. Mobile Solutions in Derby did it. Well pleased with it. What price can you put on peace of mind.

Lampie


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I don't have an RV, but I do have a Strikeback (VanBitz). 

Wonderful bit of kit in it own right, but overpriced? 

I shall not have another, because my personal experience made me feel that VB *tried* to rip me off on the after sales? 

Besides, I have since seen other products on the market which are as good, if not better. And certainly a lot less costs wise. 

Cheers


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> Besides, I have since seen other products on the market which are as good, if not better. And certainly a lot less costs wise.
> 
> Cheers


Wilecoyote,

So what is this product that is as good if not better and cheaper than a Strikeback system?


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

My last van came fitted with a Vanbitz alarm. On the whole, they seem a decent company to deal with but when the (battery backed up) siren went AWOL their only real suggestion was to drive to Somerset to get it looked at. Apart from the delay, cost and time this involved I thought this was pretty stupid as I could have been in Spain for six months, rather than Portsmouth. 

The alarm was made by Meta, but for a long time I drew a blank on any useful information - they will only supply registered dealers. Of course they try to justify it but it seems like a a gravy train to me. I even tried registering as a dealer but that didn't work. Eventually I found a manual for a later system on Abacus Alarms site and was able to figure out the problem (plug disturbed while working under the dash).

Vanbitz wanted nearly £100 for a new battery-back-up siren if I wanted to try fitting one at my own risk. This struck me as a bit steep as Abacus will sell you a complete Meta system DIY for £119.

My new van will have an alarm fitted by me - at least if it goes wrong, I'll know who to call...

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There seem to be plenty of Meta alarms appear on Ebay from time to time. What's special about Meta alarms?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> I shall not have another, because VB ripped me off on the after sales. With a clever little trick which would be worth of a slot on Rogue traders IMO.


I was planning to have VB fit a Strikback for me but I'm beginning to get the feeling that they're not as "friendly" as I've been led to believe.

Care to elaborate on your "rip off"?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> So what is this product that is as good if not better and cheaper than a Strikeback system?


Is that a dig?

If you are wishing to discuss strikeback etc, and wish to go into a full debate about the merits and woes of it, perhaps we should start a new thread first. As the RV section and certainly this thread is not the place?


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

There seems much debate about Strike Back alarms. I must admit that before reading and hearing so much more about them when asked by a friend new to M/homes what I would fit, my reply was that they seemed to be the one that the press and a lot of magazine readers were saying were the ultimate.
Now I have to say that they are quite happy with their alarm, but had it been me I would have been very disappointed, having examined the product and the installation, and do not believe they represent VFM.
I believe as with many a clever sales pitch people who have little or no understanding are relying on what they are being told and are easily taken in. I see absolutely nothing that seperates these alarm systems from any other run of the mill £150 job, and if the quality of the workmanship on our friends van is anything to go by, the installation dosen't warrant any more than mediocre.
As I said it is each to there own and they seem happy, but I actually feel bad sending them down that route and wish now that I had done a DIY install for them. The aftermarket problems that we now hear of, of course are another issue as well, I do know my friends are concerned should anything go wrong with their unit.
I do not wish to get into a good or bad slanging match with anyone just my honest opinion on seeing one installed,(at Van Bitz by the way) I would never recommend anyone else to use one.


----------



## 96414 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Peace of mind? Sorry and this applies to all systems, having an alarm fitted will not stop your lovely motorhome being stolen.

If your model is on the thieves order list consider it gone.

It may stop a casual scrote but I really doubt it, because in general they are smash and grab merchants who are not at all bothered by an alarm going off, because.

1. people ignore vehicle alarms
2. people ignore vehicle alarms

Have it fitted because the insurance insist, but because of discount ?? I dont think you will ever recover the cost. Thatcham is run by insurance companies, they test and reccomend (certain) units and the insurance insist.... , now there are many alarms that are maybe as good or even better than the tested ones but the company concerned as decided not to PAY for tesing, Thatcham is a nice little earner, little by little they are trying to monopolise the insurance/alarm market.


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

*alarm warning light*

I have a Cobra system fitted. Works well.

When you have the alarm fitted make sure that the red flashing warning light is placed where it can be seen from the outside when the blinds are drawn.

Mine was fitted by the dealer I bought it from and they placed it on the steering column. Not much of a deterrant at night -we can see it from the inside but no one outside can!!!

Next job is to move it to just inside the windscreen.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

If your insurance company say you must have a CAT 1 due to the value of your m/h, surely they've got you over a barrel? 

This is something that we've been looking into as our new m/h is due shortly and won't have one fitted - insurance company stipulate it must have one if over £44,999 in value. I am in no doubt that hubby would fit one with much greater care than a workshop (sorry, don't want to generalise and upset anyone!), but obviously can't provide the necessary certification.

We are on the verge of a Strikeback as can't really see an alternative.

Rachel


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Rojamr said:


> We are on the verge of a Strikeback as can't really see an alternative


Hi Rachel

You could get a quote from Clifford ..

http://www.cliffordalarm.co.uk/

Fitted as standard in my RV

JIm


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith
We also have a Cobra alarm fitted and are happy with both the alarm and the installation. I have already posted a link to who we bought ours from and can only praise them highly. Super product, great price and very fast installation at home. Fantastic.
We didn't think about the flashing LED until we went away in the MH, it becomes mind numbingly obvious then doesn't it???
Like you we shall have the LED moved to a position where it can be seen from outside.

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> Mick_P said:
> 
> 
> > So what is this product that is as good if not better and cheaper than a Strikeback system?
> ...


How is the above a 'dig'?

YOU are the person who has or still has a Strikeback alarm system and joined this thread claiming to have been ripped off by VB and that you have seen other products on the market as good if not better.

I have yet to buy a MH and had Strikeback bookmarked as a number 1 to have fitted, I was just curious to hear from a current Strikeback owner which other system in your opinion was as good or better?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Mick_P 

It was the way you said it that is all  

The strikeback is nothing special on the alarm side. Lockers and doors are protected with normal reed switches. Just like you might have on doors in your house alarm system. 

The strikeback Motion detector (you have 2 if its a big van like an RV) are much the same as you would find in many domestic installations too. Well in a fashion. 

The self powered siren(s) are also the same as you will find in many other alarms. 

The "bike loop" they fit, is just like an anti tamper loop on a domestic alarm system. Break it and it sounds the alarm. However the one difference is that it is only active when the alarm is set, and not all the time like a normal loop. 

The loop itself is made from a conventional 12N Socket and plug. Ie the kind you have on your towbar. Using just one length of wire shorted between two pins. Unplug this, or break it and it triggers the alarm (if armed). 

The immobiliser is a normal M36 T2 jobby (Thatcham approved) which is used in just about any other Thatcham approved install. (I already had a M36T2 fitted on my van by the way, but they removed it and fitted a new one because they said they couldn't link to mine.. it would void the warranty on the strikeback system). 

Thats the basic strikeback system. 

When you look at most other Motorhome alarms, they are much the same. But the difference is often the price. The strikeback is a very expensive alarm, for what it is. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

No sure what's special about Meta, but it does offer a lot of features at a keen price. Never thought of looking on eBay, but I've just bought a Serpi one now anyway (basically the same company)

To redress the balance on the VFM front, there's quite a bit of labour, not to mention extra parts. My new van will have 10 mag switches - how long do you think that's going to take. Although the basic alarm on my previous Strikeback system probably cost only £100 cash-and-carry, there was probably another £50-100 of additional parts. Add in a day's labour to fit and you're looking at £400 min.

Regarding additional LEDs, Maplin do a range of 12V flashing ones for a few p each. If your alarm has an accessory output, (most appear to), you can just connect them to that. I'm planning to put some on the cab door handles at least.

Chris


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We had the Sigma Cat1 fitted, this included ripping out one that had already been fitted that was for a car. it has four sensors for lockers including habitation door and two movement sensors in the cab and an imobiliser, also fitted was the sensor incase you have the scooter rack fitted. All done for £360.00.

It is the same one Hymer UK use and charge £1000 for


----------



## 96414 (Oct 1, 2005)

there was a big discussion on the following thread about Strikeback and other alarm systems and there relative merits

Strikeback thread click here


----------

